# Eliminar componente continua de una señal con un condensador



## rodrigovda (Ago 26, 2013)

Hola, tengo un problema en un circuito que estoy modificando.
Hay una tensión de alimentación, una señal de entrada y otra de salida (aunque sólo nos interesa la segunda).
La señal de entrada viene dada por impulsos dados por un tacómetro, son impulsos de 4v, es decir, la señal varía de 0 a 4v con una señal cuadrada. Sin embargo al parecer en ocasiones aparece a la entrada una componente continua muy alta (del orden de 75-80v) así que he de crear un filtro con un condensador  para eliminar esa componente contínua.
Sin embargo no encuentro datos sobre qué valor ha de tener ese condensador, o de que tipo ha de ser. ¿Qué tipo de condensador tengo que poner?¿y qué orden de valores ha de tener?

Necesito ayuda urgente con esto.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2013)

Depende de varias cosas, básicamente de la frecuencia y de lo que consuma la carga.
Ten en cuenta que deformará bastante la onda cuadrada, su fuese senoidal solo la atenuaría, también dejará la señal centrada, osea que no será de 0-5 sino que quedará -2,5 a +2,5V.

Así con los datos que das es complicado, haz pruebas con varios valores a ver que pasa.


----------



## chclau (Ago 26, 2013)

En lugar de poner un condensador, si la componente de continua no esta presente todo el tiempo, puede ser mejor poner un clamping con diodo zener, que tendra la ventaja de no deformarte a los pulsos.


----------



## rodrigovda (Ago 26, 2013)

Que la señal se deforme es irrelevante, siempre que haya pulso, así que eso no es problema. Con respecto a lo de que la señal quedara entre -2,5 y 2,5 tampoco hay problema. El único problema es el valor del condensador. Lamentablemente en el laboratorio no puedo testear el caso real, por lo que no puedo "ir probando valores", ya que para probar esa parte en concreto tengo que hacer un viaje de varios km.

¿A qué te refieres con "lo que consuma la carga"?

A ver si me explico, esa señal de entrada entra a un operacional que la compara con un valor de 2v, de forma que cuando recibe señal, el operacional satura a positivo (23v) y cuando no recibe señal satura a negativo (0v).
Pero para que funcione correctamente he de eliminar la señal continua que le llega a varios de estos circuitos. Para ello no se qué valores usar.

Pero ante todo también quiero saber el tipo de condensador para esto (electrolitico o cerámico) para no cargarme nada.



Y la frecuencia es aproximadamente 500Hz, además tiene un filtro pasa bajos de 5000Hz considerando que a partir de ahí es considerado ruido


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2013)

"lo que consuma la carga" es la corriente que consume el circuito que lee esa señal, no la corriente de alimentación, la corriente que consume de esa señal.


----------



## chclau (Ago 26, 2013)

Proba con uno de 1 a 10uF no polarizado, fijate que la tension del capacitor sea acorde con la de la CC que queres filtrar, con un margen de un 20% por lo menos.


----------



## rodrigovda (Ago 26, 2013)

Probare con esos valores, aunque creo que en el laboratorio no tenemos ninguno no polarizado. Pediré alguno de suministro.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2013)

rodrigovda dijo:


> Probare con esos valores, aunque creo que en el laboratorio no tenemos ninguno no polarizado. Pediré alguno de suministro.



Pues son tremendamente comunes


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 28, 2013)

Para eliminar la corriente continua, cualquier condensador lo hará. Lo que necesitas saber es las frecuencias de la señal, que es lo que atenuará o no la capacidad del condensador. Piensa en eso y así podrás definir su capacidad. Y con esos voltajes cualquier poliester te sirve.


----------



## rodrigovda (Sep 1, 2013)

Solucionado, con uno de 1uF funciona perfectamente (y sí había no polarizados en el laboratorio, pero andaban MUY escondidos )

Ahora me ha surgid otro problema, pero es diferente, así que si veo que no lo resuelvo, y abriré otro tema (al ser una dificultad diferente)

Gracias a todos


----------



## chclau (Sep 1, 2013)

No es nada, nos alegramos de haber podido ayudar


----------

